# Seche Vite (for nails)



## bellaboomboom (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all! I saw a girl on youtube talking about how great Seche Vite dry fast top coat is so I went out and got it at ULTA last night and used it this morning. I can't wait to see how well it performs. It's supposed to not chip at all and last a long time. Anyone else a user?


----------



## bis (Nov 20, 2009)

I looked at it, but after seeing all the warnings on the back I tossed it. A lot of people love it though.


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG! Warnings? I use it weekly and love it, but I didn't know it was potentially dangerous. It does keep my polish chip free though.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoa! I've just looked at the back of my bottle and it says:

"This product contains a chemical known in the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm"

WTF! Why sell it at all then?!! 

I really don't appreciate reading that and will stick to my CND Super Shiney high gloss top coat instead.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 20, 2009)

birth defects and other reproductive harms?! wtf are they putting in there?!


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 20, 2009)

Birth defects? Damn! I'm not using it anymore. I used to use a top coat from Bath and Body that worked pretty well. When I go home today I'll look and see the name of it. Damn, that Seche is like 9 bucks! So they got the nerve to poison us and overcharge too?


----------



## bis (Nov 20, 2009)

Ups, I am sorry. It was really not my intention to spoil it for you. But the comments on the back made me not use it. 
I guess they put the stuff there about the birth defects because somebody made them put it there. the stuff in there is not without side effects. There are some fast-drying top coats that work as well and are less poisonous to use.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 20, 2009)

I found this link guys - it sheds a bit more light on it:

Warning label on Seche Vite topcoat - Salon Geek


----------



## bis (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I found this link guys - it sheds a bit more light on it:

Warning label on Seche Vite topcoat - Salon Geek_

 
Thanks for the link. I was speculating with someone if importing Seche Vite into Europa is technically illegal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably not a big deal, but I think the customs guys would have a right to at least confiscate it.
In general you should make sure that your polish is Big-3-Free. And even if you think that you are safe using it on your nails, your nails are alive as well. And this stuff has a tendency to stick around in your body for a while later (e.g body fat).

Sorry for rambling, but we get enough bad stuff as it is already.


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but I'm not gonna use it anymore. Why should I when there are other polishes available? And as far as that comment about eating it, there are plenty of people who bite their nails; so yeah, they could actually be eating it.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 20, 2009)

I think they have to put that warning on there because of where it is made - it has the same chemicals as many other polishes have, nothing special really.

We are all exposed to chemicals like you wouldn't believe - your city's water is likely full of birth control/menopause hormones, because they pass through the body and out through urine, and don't break down and can't be filtered out.

Plain old Kraft mac & cheese, a kids' classic? The yellow color, FD&C yellow #6, they use is actually derrived from coal tar (and this is the same colorant in *many* orange/yellow commercially-processed food items). FD&C yellow #5 is also commonly used (this is also found in Kraft mac & cheese), often with #6, and has been linked to different kinds of cancer.

Food marketed towards kids, and ingredients have been linked to cancer?

Misinformation causes more harm than just not knowing.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I started this thread and here is what I think after using it for two weeks:

I had my last polish on for 7 days and on the 7th day I noticed the polish had peeled completely off one finger - completely clean (came off in one piece).  Then I noticed that all the other fingers were ready to peel off too.  So I was able to peel it all off of each finger, it came off easily.  I was happy that I did not even have to use remover, but thought it was strange.

BUT, MY FINGERS TIPS HURT SO BAD A BIT AFTER THAT!!!  And they hurt still the next day.  They were achy and sore.  I even took tylenol p.m. the first night cause they were pounding! What the heck?  I'm afraid to use it again.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 30, 2009)

Whether polish looks like it can peel off or not, you should never do so. Peeling it off tends to take some of your actual nail with it.

The Vite didn't cause this, per se, rather it made your polish into a thick enough layer to peel off rather than chip. Any polish layered thick enough will result in the same.


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 30, 2009)

Hate this top coat. Smells TERRIBLE and when I went to freshen up an existing manicure with a new coat, it just peeled off within a few hours. It's thick and goopy; doesn't go on evenly. Also has a blue cast to it - made my nude polish look grey and dirty.

Bleh, this is all hype and no substance to me.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_It's thick and goopy; doesn't go on evenly. Also has a blue cast to it - made my nude polish look grey and dirty._

 
I think you got a bad bottle. If it's thick and goopy my bet is it probably needed some laquer thinner (I do have Seche Restore that I add to my Vite when it gets thicker); Vite has a tendancy to "dry out" rather quickly. However, I've never heard of it giving any kind of cast to a polish, and often I find that it makes my polish look a little bit brighter and richer.

Also, Vite has a very particular application process for it to work. It needs to be applied kind of when the last coat of color laquer is still wet and it needs to be allowed to kind of spread itself over the nail. It takes practice, and isn't for everyone.

I have heard very good things about Poshe's Super-Fast Drying Top Coat as well as Olan Quick & Slick Top Coat, if anyone was unhappy with Vite.


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this stuff. If they didn't make it anymore I would stop painting my nails lol! It's super shiny, super quick drying and lasts for days.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 17, 2009)

I, too, don't ever want to live without this stuff ever again, with as often as I paint my nails now, its my only saving grace- it dries the polish in 5 minutes, and leaves the nails super shiny. I have NOTHING bad to say about it.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I think you got a bad bottle. If it's thick and goopy my bet is it probably needed some laquer thinner (I do have Seche Restore that I add to my Vite when it gets thicker); Vite has a tendancy to "dry out" rather quickly. However, I've never heard of it giving any kind of cast to a polish, and often I find that it makes my polish look a little bit brighter and richer.

Also, Vite has a very particular application process for it to work. It needs to be applied kind of when the last coat of color laquer is still wet and it needs to be allowed to kind of spread itself over the nail. It takes practice, and isn't for everyone._

 
It was fine when I first got it, but changed in consistency within days of opening. I will try thinning it out, but if I have to keep doing it every couple of days, it's not worth my trouble.

When the lacquer is still wet? I tried that as well (since that's one of the things it advertised it could do), but really didn't do much except get the brush dirty (and it must be my OCD, because that reeeeally bothered me lol!). That supposed to happen?

I wish this worked for me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_It was fine when I first got it, but changed in consistency within days of opening. I will try thinning it out, but if I have to keep doing it every couple of days, it's not worth my trouble.

When the lacquer is still wet? I tried that as well (since that's one of the things it advertised it could do), but really didn't do much except get the brush dirty (and it must be my OCD, because that reeeeally bothered me lol!). That supposed to happen?

I wish this worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hate using any top coat when the polish is wet because i hate making my brushes dirty, too!! lol.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 21, 2009)

I posted a review of Seche Vite on my blog. Basically, I am going to use up the bottle I have and never buy it again. It dries very fast, but I get a LOT of tip wear after about 36 hours of wear. Not a fan.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2009)

that label is on all sorts of stuff.. i know it sounds bad but i hate 3-Free polishes, they are so goopy.


----------



## nebbish (Jan 25, 2010)

The California thing : They put a warning that The Sate of Cali recognizes oat dust as carcinogenic, too. Like the oats that you feed horses that come in the giant bags? I think California's just paranoid lol. Note that it only says THE STATE and not The Surgeon General.

I'm curious to try Vite. I've tried a lot of top coats promising 'no chipping' that work for others and *everything* chips on my fingers.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2010)

^Seche Vite chips on me within a day but its so glossy and pretty! My partner cannot stand the smell though and I always get grief when I paint my nails :X


----------



## perfecttenn (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Whoa! I've just looked at the back of my bottle and it says:

"This product contains a chemical known in the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm"

WTF! Why sell it at all then?!! 

I really don't appreciate reading that and will stick to my CND Super Shiney high gloss top coat instead._

 
WHOA!!!  I was completely unaware of this!  I have like 3 bottles of it, yikes!  Geez...this really worries me!  I will use up what I have and not repurchase.  I'm not planning on having kids soon, but I don't want anything to harm me from having them in the future, and healthy ones at that.

Oh yeah, love the finish of Seche Vite, however it creates like a shield over your nail and so if you chip the whole polish of the nail comes off sometimes.


----------

